# Sorry if too much info but really worried



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Since getting pregnant i haven't ben eating very well at all, dh goes away alot and with the nausea lasting all day and night i haven't really cooked so vegs etc have been missing from my diet. I am trying to help this and after today will definatly do something to help!

I went to the toilet and tried to poo and it wouldn't come out so i pushed and pushed untill a little came out and now i have tummy ache and i'm worried i've hurt the baby! also i need help with something to help me go (make the number 2 soft!) sorry for content!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

don't worry, its never too much info for a midwife  

Your baby will be fine, hopefully your tummy feels a bit better today. The muscles that you have strained are totally different from the ones protecting your baby.

Speak to your GP about something to help with the constipation

Take care x


----------

